# considering moving to HK from NY



## mkg2003ny

Dear All, I am considering moving to HK from NY for a job in Finance. 
The location of the job is near the International Finance Centre on Finance Street, 
Central Hong Kong. Can you please advise what is a convenient place to live as a single person? Somewhere in a happening area..... What is the appr. rent for a relatively new 1 BR apt? Also, what is the best way to meet ex pats since I will not know a single soul there?
Thanks SOOO much!!!


----------



## mkg2003ny

Thank you so much! Your response is precisely what I was looking for! I will write you again when I get the job offer. Could you please send me your e-mail address at mkg2003ny? Thanks again and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Add260

how the heck do you send private emails to eachother? ...ok i'm a dork! 
I would post my email address to you, but not in an open forum. perhaps u should send me yours first somehow thru this site, then i'll reply with mine in an email


----------



## jojo

Add260 said:


> how the heck do you send private emails to eachother? ...ok i'm a dork!
> I would post my email address to you, but not in an open forum. perhaps u should send me yours first somehow thru this site, then i'll reply with mine in an email


You both needed to have posted a minimum of 5 posts - so you've just got one more and then it will automatically be available for you 

Jo xxx


----------



## Add260

jojo said:


> You both needed to have posted a minimum of 5 posts - so you've just got one more and then it will automatically be available for you
> 
> Jo xxx


ok thanks! LOL


----------



## mkg2003ny

so sorry, did not know the rule. apologies!!!


----------



## jojo

mkg2003ny said:


> so sorry, did not know the rule. apologies!!!



No worries - just another two posts :clap2:

Jo xx


----------



## mkg2003ny

one really stupid question:are the salaries comparable to NY?


----------



## Add260

mkg2003ny said:


> one really stupid question:are the salaries comparable to NY?


They can be if you're on an expat contract (your company moved you here), but if you're on a local HK contract, the money is a lot less. I say about 25-35% less. My advise - don't move here unless you landed the HK assignment back home in the USA. Try your hand at sending your resume out to a few financial companies (MSDW, CITI) here in HK, and see if they'll hire you.


----------



## mkg2003ny

Thank you so much!!! Your help is fantastic!


----------



## Add260

welcome...crypted message, hope you get it
just find me on gmail


----------



## alexis.alvarez

*Moving from NY to HK*

I just moved here (from Japan, though, not NY), although I'm a native NY-er. I also work in Finance, as an editor. Still learning the ropes, but would be happy to share whatever I've learned.


----------



## HKGAnne

There is a lot of real estate to be had and you might even be able to get the company to sponsor a relocation package. This normally has someone who will take you around a day and can also have a real estate agent. We really had the agent do their homework vs. trying to get five agents competing with eachother. Anyway wanting nightlife and a single social scene would be on your list of requirements. Any info. you can give them helps.

There are many expat groups in Hong Kong and many social events and this is aside from the ever popular night life. Within the groups there are also those who are single or married or working or not...I'm sure you get the idea. Meeting people was not a problem, getting enough sleep because I wanted to go, go, go was the problem. Good luck.


----------



## chibi1502

if u want to close your're office and like going to clubbing u can choose central (mid-level, caine road, hollywood road). Or Wanchai is a place also. no need walk up to the upside. have somel new service apartment also. but the price is better than central. coz's this 2 resons i moved to wanchai in couple months. 




mkg2003ny said:


> Dear All, I am considering moving to HK from NY for a job in Finance.
> The location of the job is near the International Finance Centre on Finance Street,
> Central Hong Kong. Can you please advise what is a convenient place to live as a single person? Somewhere in a happening area..... What is the appr. rent for a relatively new 1 BR apt? Also, what is the best way to meet ex pats since I will not know a single soul there?
> Thanks SOOO much!!!


----------

